# Craftsman 6hp 60 gallon bad pressure switch



## WillsC (Dec 11, 2012)

Trying to help a neighbor out. He has a 6Hp 60 gallon craftsman air compressor that won't shut off when up to pressure. He figures it is a bad pressure switch but can't figure out what switch to use. The plate that would have the model # is unreadable. He thinks the compressor was manufactured in 1992. Can anyone help?


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

Any reputable compressor supplier will have a proper switch. You need to determine thread size and whether the switch has an unloader port. Make sure it is rated for your motor voltage, that unit should be running on 240.


----------

